# Eggs!!



## kittycat17 (Nov 10, 2017)

Trinity my gorgeous tristripe is laying her eggs this morning!!! Who else has got eggs??



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yellowtail (Nov 10, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> Trinity my gorgeous tristripe is laying her eggs this morning!!! Who else has got eggs??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations kittycat she is a gorgeous mum and I'm sure the little ones will be too. I was lazy and did not photograph most of mine but here is a couple of the next generation of my albino darwins, some have hatched.


----------



## kittycat17 (Nov 10, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> Congratulations kittycat she is a gorgeous mum and I'm sure the little ones will be too. I was lazy and did not photograph most of mine but here is a couple of the next generation of my albino darwins, some have hatched.
> View attachment 321873
> View attachment 321874
> View attachment 321875



OHHH SUCH CUTE LITTLE WORMS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yellowtail (Nov 10, 2017)

Forgot I had photos of these 15 Julatten eggs (cranky mum in tub)


----------



## kittycat17 (Nov 10, 2017)

13 eggs all up  








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 10, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> 13 eggs all up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you're not superstitious....


----------



## kittycat17 (Nov 10, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> I hope you're not superstitious....



Hahaaaaa not at all, I’m getting married on the 13th of October next year to haahaa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 10, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> Hahaaaaa not at all, I’m getting married on the 13th of October next year to haahaa
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


October 13 this year was black Friday... lol the day I went on holidays.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Nov 10, 2017)

BHP laid last night.
Our first clutch of the season with a few more yet to come


----------



## Yellowtail (Nov 23, 2017)

These just started hatching right on time



More beautiful babies just hatching today, first few out made a bit of a mess cruising around.


----------



## Minx321 (Nov 28, 2017)

Just wondering as she’s wrapped around some but others she’s leaving to the side :/ should I incubate the ones she’s not seeming to bother with?


----------



## kittycat17 (Nov 28, 2017)

Minx321 said:


> Just wondering as she’s wrapped around some but others she’s leaving to the side :/ should I incubate the ones she’s not seeming to bother with?
> 
> View attachment 322131



You can but usually they push some aside for a reason.... I would attempt it though the sand will dehydrate the eggs quickly to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Minx321 (Nov 28, 2017)

I was worried about that , thank you I think I don the gloves and do so


----------



## kittycat17 (Nov 30, 2017)

My eggs are 20 days in now and deflated a bit already, have had mould growth to but that has settled with some fungal foot powder  







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yellowtail (Nov 30, 2017)

Good luck with them, mum sure is beautiful.
I changed to incubating over water years ago to avoid fungus, mould etc, maybe you should try it next time?


----------



## kittycat17 (Dec 1, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> Good luck with them, mum sure is beautiful.
> I changed to incubating over water years ago to avoid fungus, mould etc, maybe you should try it next time?



Yea I’ve been recommended that a few times now but am nervous about change lol  I like to stick with what I know haha

I’ve got maybe 3 clutches lined up for next year (2 x coastal hypo tristripes and 1 Murray darling) so I’m sure I can do it for one of those clutches 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 1, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> Yea I’ve been recommended that a few times now but am nervous about change lol  I like to stick with what I know haha
> 
> I’ve got maybe 3 clutches lined up for next year (2 x coastal hypo tristripes and 1 Murray darling) so I’m sure I can do it for one of those clutches
> 
> ...


Mate it's not hard and I never have a problem, you sterilise everything with boiling water and mould just does not happen.
Happy to give any advice you want if you try it.
Most of my eggs have hatched but these are the last 2 clutches (with lids off to take photo) at 45 days. That dark mark on one egg was there from start and has not changed.


----------



## kittycat17 (Dec 1, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> Mate it's not hard and I never have a problem, you sterilise everything with boiling water and mould just does not happen.
> Happy to give any advice you want if you try it.
> Most of my eggs have hatched but these are the last 2 clutches (with lids off to take photo) at 45 days. That dark mark on one egg was there from start and has not changed.
> View attachment 322147



I’ll defintely get back to you for next season then  
This is the first time I’ve had mould issues with vermiculite (over 4 yrs) 
I’m always happy to learn new methods  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kittycat17 (Dec 30, 2017)

So sad start for my eggs hatching  lost this little one unfortunately 




He didn’t absorb any yolk by the look of it  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 30, 2017)

Very nice photos everyone , I do miss my snakes laying eggs at least that way you deffinetly know there gravid, my boas are live baring so it’s not for a few months you know wether they have deffinetly got pregnant , can normally tell after their pos like as the male wont even go near her if she’s gravid, but they can have false pregnancies and re absorb the follicles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

